# A2 wouldn't play until firmware



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I was holding off on upgrading my A2 firmware because from some posts on here, it looked like it was bricking some players. I saw that there was another more recent update that didn't have those complaints, but didn't bother.

That is, until I tried to play the Sopranos Season 6 Part II, disk 1.

Disk 1 would sit in a menu loop, not allowing me to do anything but start the loop over again. 

I tried the other remote (I normally use a harmony) and it was no different. 

I read up on the firmware, and notice the fine print that it solved some 'playback issues', so I thought I didn't have anything to lose. 

I did the online update, and quite a while later- it was done. 

And it worked! :bigsmile:

I think many others may end up being in the same boat if they got on the $98 sale recently. Mine out-of-the-box was at version 1.3, and the update was for 2.7.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Flashed mine as soon as I got it home and could NOT be happier with the player so far!
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, the A2 was a great investment.
One Note: if your using an older DTS 5.1 compatible receiver without HDMI make sure you do not use the dialog enhancement on the A2 (keep it off) as its seems to change the output of the mains and sub so that its not as dynamic.


----------

